# Trouble with Realtek NIC



## ablmf (Mar 30, 2011)

I just installed FreeBSD on my new Dell laptop.  And I found the system could not recognize my NIC.

The out put of *ifconfig* is like this :


```
lo0: flags=......
```

There's only lo0.

But *pciconf -lv* shows that there is a driver for my NIC:


```
re0@pci0:3:0:0: class=0x02000 ...
vendor = 'Realtk Semiconductor'
device = 'Realtke 10/10/100 ......
class = network
subclass = ethernet
```

How can I fix this?  A laptop without internet is really useless.


----------



## ablmf (Mar 30, 2011)

OK, I found perhaps it's the problem of re(4) driver : http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21748

Maybe I should try FreeBSD after next version is released.


----------



## gkontos (Mar 30, 2011)

ablmf said:
			
		

> OK, I found perhaps it's the problem of re(4) driver : http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21748
> 
> Maybe I should try FreeBSD after next version is released.


You can apply the patch with a usb drive or wait for the next snapshot of stable.


----------

